# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  Ξυριστικη μηχανη aeg

## Sotos_ster

Ρε παιδιά όσες Μηχανές κ αν έχω αλλάξει όλες αντιμετωπίζουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Ενώ Τίς φορτιζω φουλ , δυσκολεύεται ναι κινηθεί και να κόψει τα γενια αυτό το μηχάνημα ενώ όταν βγάζω την κεφαλή εκείνο το έμβολο γυρνάει μια χαρά γρήγορα κ χωρίς πρόβλημα . Δοκίμασα να την λαδώσω αλλά τπτ

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αν λάδωσες μόνο εξωτερικά πολλές φορές δεν φτάνει και πρέπει να καθαριστεί λαδωθεί και εσωτερικά , βάζουν πολύ χαμηλής ροπής μοτέρ ίσα ίσα για να κινήσουν τον εαυτό τους για λόγους ασφαλείας , και τυχόν ακαθαρσίες στο εσωτερικό αρκούν για να μην καταφέρνει να λειτουργήσει . Εάν παίρνει επαναφορτιζόμενες μπαταρίες τύπου ΑΑ δοκίμασε και με απλή μπαταρία για τεστ και ανάλογα αντικατέστησε την .

----------


## NEOMELOS

Κοίταξε και το ιξώδες του λαδιού.

----------


## Sotos_ster

Έβαλα το εξάρτημα σε ζεματιστο νερό με απορρυπαντικό κ δουκευει καλύτερα. Μάλλον είχε πιασει μέσα τρίχες και δυσκολεύονταν να κινηθεί 
Με έκανε εντύπωση γτ και οι τρεις μηχανές το ίδιο πρόβλημα είχαν

----------

